# Sheiko app?



## j2048b (Nov 27, 2014)

So anyone get the new sheiko app? I know its for iphone not sure about android?

What do u guys thin about it? I mean its the cost of a damn book at $20..... But if anyone has purxhased it, what do u guys think about it compared to the spreadsheets going around on the web?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 27, 2014)

I saw bryce Lewis put a video up about but I didn't get around to watching it. Maybe later tonight I'll look at it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 27, 2014)

20 bucks? F that noise... I'll just open the damn spreadsheet on my phone.


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 2, 2014)

20 DOLLARS! I think its a rip off


----------



## Joliver (Feb 8, 2015)

$20 bucks!? What a deal!!!


----------



## Yaya (Feb 8, 2015)

Sheiko, he's the asshole who works at the white hen down the street, when did that fuk start selling books.?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 8, 2015)

Yaya said:


> Sheiko, he's the asshole who works at the white hen down the street, when did that fuk start selling books.?


No that's Al Muhammed Sheik Mohammed Bin Bazir.


----------

